# First Gro - Preparing - Need some help!!!



## Dank bud (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey hows it goin everyone. i finally got my login to work, and finally start posting! This is going to be the first grow ive ever done. Ive done a lot of reserch on growing and i know enough to know how to do it but i need some advice before i start (even though ive seen both of the jorge cervantes dvds).i was going to grow last year but i couldnt get ahold of any seeds, but this year my friend is going to order seeds for me to his apartment and im probably going to be gettin 10 seeds, all feminized, from:  Marijuana Seeds Canada (you can buy single seeds their!!!).

most likley im gonna get 5 different strains and grow 3 or 4 (starins; 2 each) of them.i want my plants to finish by before november mid october to chop down. Im goin to be growin around mid-ontario and ill be going up their once a week or two. im choosing two different sites so about 4 plants per site.

Oh i almost forgot, everything im buying (soil, pots, ferts, etc.) is going to be at home hardware, check out the website for good products to help me out.
n e way

Okey so, im planning on germinating them around two or three week after last frost in a glass of tap water for a day then putting them in a moist paper towel using distilled water. after that im going to plant the germinated seeds in 4-9" fiber pots under a build-it-yourself green house and buying a 4 way connecter hose to water the seeds for about two weeks cause i wont be going their alote but the first couple of times will be every week.im planting them in this miracle gro potting mix seed starting soil ( i need some help picking out the first mix of the soil im useing for the seeds) the second mix is shultz potting mix moisture plus. im going to put some agricultural lime after a week or two just to neutrlized the soil. im gonna start using 20-20-20 Sure gro all purpose fert with micronutrients until flowering starts, and im gonna use that every two weeks.

For know that's enough, ill be starting a log when spring has sprung stay tuned FirstGro;

 im soo burnt out, im goin to bed Peeeace.

ANY SUGGESTIONS AT ALL WILL BE APPRECIATED; COMMENTS; ADVICE ETC.

pce
-Dank


----------



## leafminer (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like you have it all scoped out. Welcome to the forum! Best of luck with the grow.


----------



## Dank bud (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks man.

i just want to make sure im good for the grow cause im goin to be going their at lease once a week for the weekend then go back to school , but sometimes i might go their once every two weeks iunno. i dont want anything to go wrong if i go their that many times...


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 2, 2009)

with you only checking one them once every 2 weeks would be water in the summer id go every week to be safe


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 2, 2009)

oh and are they staying in the green house or are you going to move them outside into the ground????


----------



## Dank bud (Feb 2, 2009)

ya i no, im gonna be going to my cottage more in the summer for sure. and tht shultz potting mix i mentioned earlier has polymer crystals so tht would cut down watering ,plus im gonna put something else like coconut husk or fiber to keep more water, so i guess id be good for two weeks if i couldnèt make it their...

nah man their in the green house for about a month just so germination is more sucessfull and so nothing happens to it (like deer eating it or n e thing else, more light and heat). i think its just better to start it off in their for a while cause their young.

when they outgrow their 9 inch pots im going to transplant them into their permanent pots, actually i was going to mention this later but after the transplant im putting them into big black bags fulled with soil mixes iunno how many inches yet but is this a good idea???


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah after they grow out of their pot put em in the ground and watch em grow if i was you id stick them straight into the ground instead of using grow bags


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a water soluble polymer that already has water in it. This is not crystals that need water to expand, but a tube or carton (like a milk carton) that lasts 30 days. :aok:


----------



## Dank bud (Feb 2, 2009)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> yeah after they grow out of their pot put em in the ground and watch em grow if i was you id stick them straight into the ground instead of using grow bags







- im growing in the canadian sheild theirs like no place to dig a hole,,,but i can check once the snow melts just to make sure


----------



## Dank bud (Feb 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> There is a water soluble polymer that already has water in it. This is not crystals that need water to expand, but a tube or carton (like a milk carton) that lasts 30 days. :aok:



thats sick man . where can i find that???


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

You can find these at the large irrigation supply  companies. Where I live Toro, and Rainbird carry it


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 3, 2009)

lol didnt know were you wear if the grounds to hard yeah grow bags would be your best bet


----------



## Dank bud (Feb 6, 2009)

aight yo thanks

what kind of bags would you suggest?
iunno but im thinkn layers of garbage bags
something big enought to last until HARVEST!!!

-dank


----------



## leafminer (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't the garden stores have bags?
In England they sell gro-bags for toms, each bag is like a large garbage bag but thicker plastic, grow three plants per bag. They come full of ready-mix soil. I've had good results with them.


----------



## Old Bud (Feb 7, 2009)

If you're growing on the Canadian Shield that's pretty far north so I would consider Guerrilla Gold or one of it's crosses. Go to www unleashdagreen.net and check there. Good prices, good seed count and good freebees. Lots of strains for colder climates.


----------



## Dank bud (Feb 11, 2009)

Old Bud said:
			
		

> If you're growing on the Canadian Shield that's pretty far north so I would consider Guerrilla Gold or one of it's crosses. Go to www unleashdagreen.net and check there. Good prices, good seed count and good freebees. Lots of strains for colder climates.


yo, i checked that out and its only a forum.?


----------



## Old Bud (Feb 12, 2009)

Dank bud said:
			
		

> yo, i checked that out and its only a forum.?


Check closer, go to Royal Can. Marijuana collective and check out the strains. you may have to join the forum and use pm's but you can get GG, Manitoba Madness and similar strains there.


----------



## Dank bud (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, hows it goin.
i havent posted for a while and im gonna start throwin some more questions your way about MY FRIST GROW ever!
right know im just doing some reasearch on what im gonna be purchacing for this guerilla grow

I have one question fro now 4 u guys to answer.

as youve read im gonna be going to my plot at the most once a week for the weekends but USSUALLY  once every two weeks!

i am seriously considering using a drip kit but theirs no faucet in the middle of a forest, so iunno im thinkin mabe have a bucket with water full in it and have a line coming from the bottm and somehow the water will flow through the drip system and into the pots

btw im setting up a green house, and im gonna keep them in their until they grow out of it and thats also when im going to be transplanting them into big heavy duty bags!

im just really sketchin out about the watering and the drip system.
if n e one has any experience or knowledge about outdoor drip systems in the middle of knowhere, but still near a little creak of good quality water or a little bay..

plz reply cause im thinkin about this wayy too much and part of me thinks something could possible go wrong with the watering part of the grow.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 5, 2009)

If setting up a green house why not grow them in there?...take care..


----------



## Dank bud (Apr 5, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> If setting up a green house why not grow them in there?...take care..


btw im setting up a green house, and im gonna keep them in their until they grow out of it and thats also when im going to be transplanting them into big heavy duty bags!


----------

